# What colour 'Moby Wrap' do you have?



## Maid Marian

A pointless post really, but the time has finally come (I have money:happydance:) to buy a Moby, and I'm ridiculously excited! :blush:
I'm just stuck on which colour to get, they're all so lovely, and I'm torn between the more practical side of having a darker one, and the fact that the lighter colours are so lovely.

What colour did all you Moby-mummies go for? :flower:


----------



## mummyclo

I had chocolate but now i have forest i think its called, its a dark green :D


----------



## Odd Socks

i've got a cream coloured one.
xx


----------



## Surreal

Green, with a little owl on the front panel! :D


----------



## Kota

black.


----------



## Cloberella

Mines Red, I love it!


----------



## Eala

I had um... Blossom I think it's called? It was pale pink anyway :)


----------



## Lottie86

I've got the turquoise one in the UV fabric. I loooove the colour of it :D


----------



## Maid Marian

I want me and hubby to be able to use it, so either black, brown or green ... hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## Aunty E

A sort of duck egg bluey green, with an owl on the front :)


----------



## Kaites

We've got the brown one- hubby used to wear it because it wasn't too girly. Only problem with the dark colours is that they show baby spit up really well- At least it's washable, lol :)


----------



## SBB

grey - yes it shows up the baby spit a lot! :haha: but dead easy to wash... 

x x x


----------



## cutie4evr01

Mine's black - boring I know, but I wanted DH to wear it also. Unfortunately he never did, so I wish I bought a colorful one :)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I have the turquoise one with the brown owl on front :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

I have a blue and a green one. I think the green one is Moss, not sure what the blue one is but it isn't dark.


----------



## DJ987

Grey :)


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm getting the 'chocolate' brown one - means me and hubby can both wear it, and hopefully it'll pretty much go with anything - black just seemed a wee bit too boring. Can't wait to get it!!


----------

